# quantiferon gold tb



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Help please 
Hi folks hoping to have IVF at the ARGC soon, had immune test etc and the clinic now requires me to have the Quantiferon gold TB blood test. phoned my GP she knew nothing about it said it would cost thousants etc. is there anywhere in Northern Ireland/southern Ireland  I can get this done or is it easier to go over to london?


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry can't help never heard of this - hope you get sorted


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe ask the lab where ARGC use- HCA laboratories at 111 harley st if they could send the bottle, you get the blood drawn in Ireland and then send it over to them

Good Luck


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

hi the pet

replied to you on argc thread, hope you got sorted out


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks very much
Appreciate the phone number and all  heading over to london got a cheap flight had it booked before seeing your reply but will prob use Dublin in the future


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had to get this done. I live in Dublin. Claymon Lab do it - www.claymonblomnis.ie - cost 200 Euro. You need a letter from your GP in order to get the special vials for the blood. You get the blood drawn, drop it to their lab and they have the results a week later.

Brooke


----------

